# 4 week old chick, limping , broken toe ?



## Saraheck (3 mo ago)

Hello, I noticed something was wrong with my chick yesterday when she wasn’t putting too much pressure on her right leg. When I put her back into her little roaming area she was limping! Poor chickaroo. 
she is now separated from the rest of the chicks but she’s keeping her right leg up, and limping really badly. I noticed she will occasionally make her little legs into fists, or lay on her side and stretch out and extend her leg out. I’ve seen her scratch her head with the same leg of the most/likely broken toe..
I’m thinking it’s her right leg, far right toe… it looks like it’s bent the wrong way. I don’t know what to do, I have seen some people online saying to put a splint on it, others saying to let her heal naturally as trying to be heroic can cause her more pain/ injury. Any advice?? 
I have some pictures. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Splinting and stabilizing it should relieve some of the pain. If the toe is broken or disjointed moving bone against bone can be quite painful.


----------



## Saraheck (3 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Splinting and stabilizing it should relieve some of the pain. If the toe is broken or disjointed moving bone against bone can be quite painful.


Hi there, 
I just wanted more help with this chick.. her right leg limp got better and she was almost walking perfectly fine (after about a month) then the cold weather came in and she started noticeably limping. I noticed today, her toenail on her right back toe (I call it her thumb) was cut and not sharp and long like her left foot thumb toenail. Could this be causing her to limp? I do not recall seeing any blood. I notice when she is on the roost she will tuck that back toe instead of grabbing the roost with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It depends on why that nail is broken. If it got caught in something then yes, it could be causing her limp.


----------



## Saraheck (3 mo ago)

thank you


----------

